# My latest Project



## rwb921 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a tricycle I just finished for my Nephew.  It is a 1950's (I think) Garton.  Not sure if it shows in the picture, but I personalized it with his initials on the end caps for the back wheels.

Before:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v325/todasamma/TricycleProject003.jpg

After:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v325/todasamma/P1270019.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v325/todasamma/P1270018.jpg


----------



## jernlee (Jan 29, 2008)

*tricycle*

you done well
jerry


----------



## MartyW (Jan 29, 2008)

*Nice*

Very Nice,, I hope that he gets many hours of enjoyment out of it!  

Marty W


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 30, 2008)

I think the blue looks better...good choice. Nice work.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice ! 
that fender is  cry'n 
for personalizing.


----------

